# Genestealer sprues - what the heck are these things and where are my tentacle heads?



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Cracked open my first genestealers box today and was confronted by two things. 

The first is unidentified parts: they look like clusters of bulbous masses surrounded by tentacles with a wormlike mouth looking thing at the apex, far too big for a regular sized base - there are two on each sprue with scything talons. What are these things? (other than gross looking).

The second: there are only two heads with feeder tentacles. I had wanted to make my genestealers with tentacle heads so I could use them as Ymgarl Genestealers if I wanted to. Short of putting green stuff through a vermicelli maker, I don't know how I'm going to get enough tentacles to fake it, and I am absolutely not buying 40 genestealers so I can have 10 tentacle faced ones. Has anyone got a relatively simple solution?


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd say that the masses are meant to be decoration for those of us who use large bases for their models/dioramas.

Roll greenstuff tubes, wait 20 minutes and add any detail with a needle/sculpting tool.

GW really should give more options....SM players who want Mark 6 armour/combat knives for all their marines have the same problem.

Try ordering the bitz online?


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Think they're meant to be examples of tyranid bioforming the planet they invade, kinda like spore chimneys and they like. As hungryugolino said, they're decorative, use 'em on larger 'nids bases or save 'em for converting (they make a pretty cool sphincter for your big tyranid nasties).

Try bits and kits for your 'stealer heads, they're bound to stock them.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You only get 2 tenticle heads on the spue, and thats it. You have to make the rest out of greenstuff.

The Plant life are just scenery bits, either you can add them to your MC bases or use them as objectives in a game. I based the plant things with a few rippers and some spare non tyranid weapons to use as objectives, simple and easy.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I believe chapterhouse studios does tentacle heads for genestealers, check their site


----------



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I would use the little tentacle-mouth bits to put on drop pods. Infested Drop Pod/Mycetic Spore. Could even replace the missile launcher inside with a Devourer.Deathspitter/whatever it is armed with.

Midnight


----------



## Colonel Wolf (Nov 11, 2009)

Sir Whittaker said:


> Think they're meant to be examples of tyranid bioforming the planet they invade...



Corporal Dietrich, "Looks like some kind of secreted resin"

Corporal Hicks, "Yeah, but secreted from what?"

Sergeant Apone, "Nobody touch nuthin'"...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

And then they all get eaten by a Lictor. Grimdark.


----------

